# Evolution nine GS diver SLGA015



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

I’m a little infatuated….. I will be following this one for the next couple of months / years.
How about a thread for photos , thoughts, reviews and comparison photos. 

These real life photos are from hodinkee










































The price has me hesitant and it’s not small enough to make me want to upgrade from my 029…..
BUT
I’m loving the idea of Ti, I really like the new case shape, bezel font, dial lay out, lack of pinstripe bracelet and new crown shape/ design.

While the specs measure a little smaller I’m guessing it will wear slightly smaller than the specs suggest.
I’m eagerly awaiting real life comparison photos with the current GS divers as well as real life reviews. 

This is the first GS diver in a while that I’ve been into as much as my own.


….Save the drama - I’m just here for the photos….


----------



## Domo (Sep 20, 2013)

It is a great looking watch. I dunno but it seems like the new diver and chronos are missing the love while everyone seems more into the GMTs.
Anyway, how do you feel about the dial pattern? I never thought I'd say this but I'd prefer if it was plain, or sunburst or something. The waves take away from the serious-look I liked about the SD diver IMO.


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Domo said:


> It is a great looking watch. I dunno but it seems like the new diver and chronos are missing the love while everyone seems more into the GMTs.
> Anyway, how do you feel about the dial pattern? I never thought I'd say this but I'd prefer if it was plain, or sunburst or something. The waves take away from the serious-look I liked about the SD diver IMO.


I didn’t like the renders but the real life photos make it seem pretty subtle…. I personally hate sunburst so it’s an improvement to that option but like you I suspect I’d prefer a standard gloss black dial.


….Save the drama - I’m just here for the photos….


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

matthew P said:


> I’m a little infatuated….. I will be following this one for the next couple of months / years.
> How about a thread for photos , thoughts, reviews and comparison photos.
> 
> These real life photos are from hodinkee
> ...



Based on my friends wrist shots of his white birch on a 6.5" wrist I suspect this diver will wear smaller.


----------



## munichblue (Feb 20, 2008)

It is an incredibly beautiful diver. A bit smaller and the watch world would have gone crazy, but that's another story....

That being said, I do have two criticisms.

One is that I would also prefer a plain dial. I find it a bit odd on a diver, as aesthetically pleasing it may be.

My second point is one where I don't think I'll get much agreement in the community. I think it's a great shame that Grand Seiko has apparently given in to customer demand and competition and is putting a ceramic bezel inlay on a diver for the first time. I have always given GS credit for consistently putting the function of a divers first in design. And from a functional point of view, ceramic is a disadvantage compared to steel when diving.

Now Grand Seiko has just also its luxury desk-diver, which I regret a little. And unfortunately it must be said, they once again missed the opportunity to make the clasp a little more contemporary.

But apart from that, I also like many of the innovations very much. The new case is very sporty, slightly aggressive but not over designed. The bezel looks super industrial which is underlined by the color of the titanium, the inlay is state of the art and has a modern touch.

Overall, this is a very appealing and competitive diver, modern and with the new 9RA5 spring drive movement also technically absolutely competitive compared to the usual competition. I think the watch will be a big success when it is available in the summer.


----------



## Whiskey&Watch (May 4, 2020)

@Domo & @munichblue , agree with them! A Plain or sunburst dial would have been better. Divers with pattern dials don't look that toolish or purposeful! A steel bezel makes sense for the diver and GS/Seiko makes a good steel bezel! Added more photos! SLGA015 is overwhelming Mr Teddy B's wrist (3rd photo)! All photos are from the interweb!


----------



## Euron Greyjoy (11 mo ago)

For me the pattern is the main reason that I like it so much. All my GS watches have beautiful patterns and until now this was pretty much only possible with the dressier type of GS watches so I'm extra hyped for this one. If only it was smaller.

A good way to find new photos is to follow the hashtag #slga015 on IG.

Has anyone found any videos yet? There's really not much on YT or IG. 









MONOCHROME-WATCHES on Instagram: "The Evolution 9 concept of design finds its way into the robust Grand Seiko Evolution 9 Diver 200m Spring Drive 4l5 Days SLGA015. It's a typical Big Block diver, made in titanium with a fascinating textured black dial. All the details are LIVE on MONOCHROME now. #grandseiko #grandseikowatches #evolutuon9 #springdrive #diver200m #slga015 #titanium #watchesandwonders2022 #watchcollecting #MONOCHROMEwatches"


MONOCHROME-WATCHES shared a post on Instagram: "The Evolution 9 concept of design finds its way into the robust Grand Seiko Evolution 9 Diver 200m Spring Drive 4l5 Days SLGA015. It's a typical Big Block diver, made in titanium with a fascinating textured black dial. All the details are LIVE on...




www.instagram.com


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

All Grand Seikos are nice but having said that I can’t see me clamouring to get that specific model.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Euron Greyjoy said:


> For me the pattern is the main reason that I like it so much. All my GS watches have beautiful patterns and until now this was pretty much only possible with the dressier type of GS watches so I'm extra hyped for this one. If only it was smaller.
> 
> A good way to find new photos is to follow the hashtag #slga015 on IG.
> 
> ...


Not much of a video but jump to the 10:30 mark


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

Love it but not as much as the BB rootbeer. The 5 days in the dial could have been avoided and oh m G, the price!

A 40-41mm would have made a lot of watchnuts mad.


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

matthew P said:


> I’m a little infatuated….. I will be following this one for the next couple of months / years.
> How about a thread for photos , thoughts, reviews and comparison photos.
> 
> These real life photos are from hodinkee
> ...


Thanks for sharing this Matt. I will likewise eagerly await reviews and in the wild pics of this beauty.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

munichblue said:


> My second point is one where I don't think I'll get much agreement in the community. I think it's a great shame that Grand Seiko has apparently given in to customer demand and competition and is putting a ceramic bezel inlay on a diver for the first time. I have always given GS credit for consistently putting the function of a divers first in design. And from a functional point of view, ceramic is a disadvantage compared to steel when diving.


If this is the bezel insert we are talkign about, its not new. It looks the exact same as the insert (really not an insert since it sits on top of the bezel) that was on my SBGX335. And while it may be called ceramic in marketing materials I suspect it is actually Cermet. Cermet is a unique material and can be defined as shown below.....this came from Seiko web site. But in hand the material on my SBGX335 didnt feel like ceramic or steel in the traditional sense. More like a heavily PVD coated steel. Had no issues with durability.

I don't think this element of the design is giving in to customer demands at all. Its a design choice they made and at least on the 335 it looked good. And if it is cermet......it sounds like it might be an upgrade over regular steel or ceramic. 

✌













Cermet

A material made by mixing ceramics and metal powders and sintering them. It is characterized by combining the hardness, wear resistance, heat resistance of ceramics, and the toughness of metal. Also, unlike ordinary ceramics, it can also produce metallic colors.


----------



## Incident (Jan 27, 2014)

munichblue said:


> And from a functional point of view, ceramic is a disadvantage compared to steel when diving.


This has me interested to understand what you mean. The bezel itself I can understand, but how does the insert material matter in functionality?


----------



## Euron Greyjoy (11 mo ago)

valuewatchguy said:


> Not much of a video but jump to the 10:30 mark


Thx. Actually I had found that one too. Guess we have to be patient at this point.

EDIT: a new Teddy Video is out:


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

Overall, I like the watch. But not certain about those hands.....?


----------



## munichblue (Feb 20, 2008)

valuewatchguy said:


> If this is the bezel insert we are talkign about, its not new. It looks the exact same as the insert (really not an insert since it sits on top of the bezel) that was on my SBGX335. And while it may be called ceramic in marketing materials I suspect it is actually Cermet. Cermet is a unique material and can be defined as shown below.....this came from Seiko web site. But in hand the material on my SBGX335 didnt feel like ceramic or steel in the traditional sense. More like a heavily PVD coated steel. Had no issues with durability.
> 
> I don't think this element of the design is giving in to customer demands at all. Its a design choice they made and at least on the 335 it looked good. And if it is cermet......it sounds like it might be an upgrade over regular steel or ceramic.
> 
> ...


Grand Seiko website….


----------



## munichblue (Feb 20, 2008)

Incident said:


> This has me interested to understand what you mean. The bezel itself I can understand, but how does the insert material matter in functionality?


Excuse me, but I don't really understand your question. It is probably due to my knowledge of the language. 

I assume that only the inlay and not the bezel is made of ceramic. Although ceramic is harder and less easily scratched, there is a risk of shattering. And that is a disadvantage in a diver's watch.


----------



## johnMcKlane (May 14, 2017)

Teddy's video ... no smaller diver soon...


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

munichblue said:


> Grand Seiko website….
> 
> View attachment 16549694


Seiko has been known to mix and match terms for the sake of simplicity. But you may be absolutely correct that it is a ceramic basil insert. Though it doesn’t feel like it on my 335.

that being said on a $10,000 diver I think the concerns about the durability of ceramic is far too nuanced and a moot point for 99% of owners. And for the one percent that it matters to, there will be an equally vocal one percent that would complain if it wasn’t ceramic.

But since we are fortunate to be enthusiast at a time of extreme abundance in terms of Watches whether they be vintage or modern, if the ceramic bezel becomes a dealbreaker for you, there will definitely be other options for you to consider.


----------



## Xerxes300 (Jul 3, 2017)

i wouldn't pay $4k more for this GS... for what? 2 more days of power reserve, which you'll never use. i'd rather get the titanium spring drive GS diver for $7k, and the new white dial GMT for $8k and save myself $5k over a Submariner, LOL!!!!


----------



## munichblue (Feb 20, 2008)

valuewatchguy said:


> Seiko has been known to mix and match terms for the sake of simplicity. But you may be absolutely correct that it is a ceramic basil insert. Though it doesn’t feel like it on my 335.
> 
> that being said on a $10,000 diver I think the concerns about the durability of ceramic is far too nuanced and a moot point for 99% of owners. And for the one percent that it matters to, there will be an equally vocal one percent that would complain if it wasn’t ceramic.
> 
> But since we are fortunate to be enthusiast at a time of extreme abundance in terms of Watches whether they be vintage or modern, if the ceramic bezel becomes a dealbreaker for you, there will definitely be other options for you to consider.


I had only pointed out that I find it a bit pity that Grand Seiko deviates here from their previous line. The new SLGH015 is a very good looking watch, but for me personally it has lost its tool watch character. 

having said that there’s still the possibility it will find its way to me someday. ☺


----------



## Incident (Jan 27, 2014)

munichblue said:


> Excuse me, but I don't really understand your question. It is probably due to my knowledge of the language.
> 
> I assume that only the inlay and not the bezel is made of ceramic. Although ceramic is harder and less easily scratched, there is a risk of shattering. And that is a disadvantage in a diver's watch.


I was just trying to understand how a Ceramic inlay was more of a disadvantage for diving than a steel inlay. While I agree that ceramic can shatter, my belief is that any hit to the ceramic inlay that shatters it will also have the potential to shatter the crystal, or break the entire bezel off of the watch case...which is equally likely to happen to steel or ceramic. Cheers!!


----------



## John Price (Feb 21, 2011)

Domo said:


> It is a great looking watch. I dunno but it seems like the new diver and chronos are missing the love while everyone seems more into the GMTs.
> Anyway, how do you feel about the dial pattern? I never thought I'd say this but I'd prefer if it was plain, or sunburst or something. The waves take away from the serious-look I liked about the SD diver IMO.





Euron Greyjoy said:


> For me the pattern is the main reason that I like it so much. All my GS watches have beautiful patterns and until now this was pretty much only possible with the dressier type of GS watches so I'm extra hyped for this one. If only it was smaller.
> 
> A good way to find new photos is to follow the hashtag #slga015 on IG.
> 
> ...


It's funny how we all like different things for different reasons. I'm with Mr. Greyjoy, I like this one because of the dial pattern (well, plus all the other cool features - 5 day SD, titanium, overall design...)


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

I think photos of the dial pattern will either minimize it like the hodinkee shots where it looks deep black with a faint glimmer ….. OR maximize the sheen to enhance the wave effect but shift the dial color more toward grey ( in contrast with the dial which reflects on a different way).
I’m guessing in real life it will present darker in a less polarizing way , happy to hear feed back from owners once it hits wrists. 
It’s got all of the classic DNA of the GS divers but also a modern, less generic angular / forward thinking case.

I’m of the opinion that the three new evolution pieces are fantastic but the diver is the stand out for my taste 


….Save the drama - I’m just here for the photos….


----------



## TraserH3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Incident said:


> I was just trying to understand how a Ceramic inlay was more of a disadvantage for diving than a steel inlay. While I agree that ceramic can shatter, my belief is that any hit to the ceramic inlay that shatters it will also have the potential to shatter the crystal, or break the entire bezel off of the watch case...which is equally likely to happen to steel or ceramic. Cheers!!


agreed. I think seiko was just lazy in introducing ceramic to GS line!


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

Incident said:


> I was just trying to understand how a Ceramic inlay was more of a disadvantage for diving than a steel inlay. While I agree that ceramic can shatter, my belief is that any hit to the ceramic inlay that shatters it will also have the potential to shatter the crystal, or break the entire bezel off of the watch case...which is equally likely to happen to steel or ceramic. Cheers!!


Justifications for GS criticism often go down well here on the Grand Seiko and Trolls forum . However, although forums everywhere tell stories about disappointingly scratched, chipped or shattered ceramic bezel inserts, the number of sapphire crystals that go the same way in the same conditions is minimal. Not least because nothing actually happens to crystals when you hit the bezel, which is generally is the first surface to absorb any impact from any angle other than directly perpendicular. In any event, steel - which is what GS used before it gave into fashion - is superior to both as a bezel insert material. It's cheaper, easy to replace if it wears out, can take abuse, cannot shatter at the temperatures these watches are usuable in, and can be finished any way you like. 

Interestingly, the number of dive watches available with an entirely ceramic dial is very small indeed. Although one of them is Seiko, as it goes...

For people buying their dive watches as dive watches, which is probably now a vashiningly small number, they'd be buying the ceramic bezel insert for its looks and ability to brush off minor wear, and thus remain new-looking for longer.


----------



## Incident (Jan 27, 2014)

One-Seventy said:


> For people buying their dive watches as dive watches, which is probably now a vashiningly small number


Color me a proud card-carrying member of that vanishingly small group!!


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Looking at that teddy B video ….. I suspect they had to really get some light onto the dial the get the dial treatment to pop….. may end up being subtle in person.

The talk about ceramic bezel also explains why the bezel stays dark when the dial looks reflective grey.


….Save the drama - I’m just here for the photos….


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Here’s my thoughts….

Design wise, GS nailed it. All the little details make the whole package a superb watch.










Like how the polished chamfer flows right into the little polished edge on the bracelet. So glad the polished pin stripes are not being used.










This says a lot about how this beauty will wear on the wrist. The short compact lugs and the curved lower case with a recessed thin case back… GS executed this brilliantly.










The brushed insert edge with the brushed bezel. 
And finally the bezel & crown have identical design language. 

Love the dial as well. It’s very GS IMO.

OK, my 3 gripes…

Lume pip @ 3, no fitted rubber strap & date font.


----------



## Xerxes300 (Jul 3, 2017)

Spring-Diver said:


> Here’s my thoughts….
> 
> Design wise, GS nailed it. All the little details make the whole package a superb watch.
> 
> ...


That’s the beauty of it… 

I love that they just added the lume pip to meet iso without changing the date window or dial, I hate seiko rubber and I love the new Font. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Megalobyte (Sep 20, 2010)

I like it a lot. But, I feel it’s 3-4K too expensive. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Monochrome had some great photos as usual….. k think one of their photographers originally got me obsessed with the 029

Also interesting comments about the wave pattern visibility and the case shape and reading making it wear lower than the current spring diver series which also wears low and comfortably IMO. 


























You can see how they are almost having to reflect light into the lens to get the dial to pop


































That case profile is fantastic….. modern and balanced.
I know the clasp has haters but it works and the lack of pinstripes looks fantastic I will need to see side bu side comparisons but to me the dial look a little less spacious/ vacant …. I’m wondering if that’s me used to my old double branded 029 or if the dial has shrunk slightly.

My only real complaint is the color treatment on the power reserve. 
They missed a great opputuntiy to go with a 5 color grey scale….. I really like the three color grey scale on the current models. 
I do however like the way the fully charged arrow position sort of extends the 9 marker and balances out the date wheel aperture. 

Price alone will keep me from contemplating a flip to shave off half a mm in height and width but the watch looks and reads like a winner in my eye….. just wish it was cheaper 


….Save the drama - I’m just here for the photos….


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Spring-Diver said:


> Here’s my thoughts….
> 
> Design wise, GS nailed it. All the little details make the whole package a superb watch.
> 
> ...


Love the lume pip….. also hate the lack of stock rubber . Especially at that price point.
Maybe they will release a GS branded strap in the future ?

Edit - I see you wrote the lume pip at 3….. my bad, it is a bit of a wart but at least the silver box gives it a lack of an after thought “ feel - and a little balance?


….Save the drama - I’m just here for the photos….


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

It’s a little crude but this monitor snap / side by side has me noticing some things. 

Wider end link ?
New larger / squarer bezel font
Larger / wider center link on the bracelet
Smaller date font 
More angular triangle on the bezel

Case and over all aesthetic reminds me more of omega and less of rolex…… and distinctly GS 

Edit- Seiko UK has the wig width listed at 23mm.
That explains the thinner lug look but makes the strap issue more challenging 

….Save the drama - I’m just here for the photos….


----------



## Euron Greyjoy (11 mo ago)

Lots of good hype posts here, so tempting.

I've been hesitant about GS Divers until this very model. The "black lake Suwa" pattern is so beautiful. 

Does anybody have any thoughts on the increased lug to lug distance on the SLGA015 compared to the SBGA463?

SBGA463 lug to lug: 51mm

SLGA015 lug to lug: 51.5mm

Since the new model is a bit smaller shouldn't the lug to lug also be a bit shorter?


----------



## chatman (Feb 11, 2020)

I don't like it. The hands are stubby. It's huge. It has an ugly dial-side power reserve. It doesn't have a display case-back. The bracelet is improved over predecessors but the clasp is kind of brutish and huge. Water resistance is <300m I'd much rather have a Tudor Pelagos, JLC Polaris Mariner, or OMEGA Seamaster of this monstrosity. And I say this as a lover and owner of several GS timepieces.


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Euron Greyjoy said:


> Lots of good hype posts here, so tempting.
> 
> I've been hesitant about GS Divers until this very model. The "black lake Suwa" pattern is so beautiful.
> 
> ...


My guess is the slightly more pointy lugs add measurable length….. looking at the profile picture I’m guessing it will wear better than previous model.


….Save the drama - I’m just here for the photos….


----------



## Euron Greyjoy (11 mo ago)

matthew P said:


> My guess is the slightly more pointy lugs add measurable length….. looking at the profile picture I’m guessing it will wear better than previous model.
> 
> 
> ….Save the drama - I’m just here for the photos….



Sounds good. What's your wrist size btw?

Mine is only 6.5 inches, flat wrist. So probably it's gonna be too big. 

My favorite watch in terms of size is my 1957 Trilogy SEAMASTER 300 with 39mm.


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Euron Greyjoy said:


> Sounds good. What's your wrist size btw?
> 
> Mine is only 6.5 inches, flat wrist. So probably it's gonna be too big.
> 
> My favorite watch in terms of size is my 1957 Trilogy SEAMASTER 300 with 39mm.


My wrist size is a flat 7 and I struggle with the 029 to the point where I pretty much only wear it on straps because it feels too much on bracelet









I agree it’s probably too big for wrist below 7 inch although it will sit comfortably 


….Save the drama - I’m just here for the photos….


----------



## Euron Greyjoy (11 mo ago)

matthew P said:


> My w sit size is a flat 7 and I struggle with the 029 to the point where I pretty much only wear it on straps because it feels too much on bracelet
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks. I guess I'll try it on when the time comes and take it from there 

Since it's titanium it wouldn't be that heavy which is a big factor for me.


----------



## Mark355 (Dec 25, 2012)

chatman said:


> I don't like it. The hands are stubby. It's huge. It has an ugly dial-side power reserve. It doesn't have a display case-back. The bracelet is improved over predecessors but the clasp is kind of brutish and huge. Water resistance is <300m I'd much rather have a Tudor Pelagos, JLC Polaris Mariner, or OMEGA Seamaster of this monstrosity. And I say this as a lover and owner of several GS timepieces.


I like the hands and the power reserve. I think it's a useful complication and should not be hidden away. Solid caseback is fine. Watch is thick enough. What I don't like as per usual is the size. It's much too large and could never consider it. Price is also stupid.


----------



## munichblue (Feb 20, 2008)

Euron Greyjoy said:


> Sounds good. What's your wrist size btw?
> 
> Mine is only 6.5 inches, flat wrist. So probably it's gonna be too big.
> 
> My favorite watch in terms of size is my 1957 Trilogy SEAMASTER 300 with 39mm.


Mate, if the Trilogy Seamaster is your favorite shape and size, I have a feeling that the Grand Seiko divers are not for you. I had the SM (and Railmaster) and although it is an amazingly beautiful and historically accurate watch, I sold it because it was a tiny little bit too small on my wrist.

But let's wait until it is available and you can try it out. Maybe it will sing to you after all.


----------



## Euron Greyjoy (11 mo ago)

munichblue said:


> Mate, if the Trilogy Seamaster is your favorite shape and size, I have a feeling that the Grand Seiko divers are not for you. I had the SM (and Railmaster) and although it is an amazingly beautiful and historically accurate watch, I sold it because it was a tiny little bit too small on my wrist.
> 
> But let's wait until it is available and you can try it out. Maybe it will sing to you after all.


You're probably correct but I also have a 42 mm Moonwatch which is also still ok for me 

It's just that I really want a GS diver, since I've become a GS Fanboy I find it increasingly harder to choose an Omega to wear.


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

matthew P said:


> I think photos of the dial pattern will either minimize it like the hodinkee shots where it looks deep black with a faint glimmer ….. OR maximize the sheen to enhance the wave effect but shift the dial color more toward grey ( in contrast with the dial which reflects on a different way).
> I’m guessing in real life it will present darker in a less polarizing way , happy to hear feed back from owners once it hits wrists.
> It’s got all of the classic DNA of the GS divers but also a modern, less generic angular / forward thinking case.
> 
> ...


Definitely agree with you Matt.


----------



## munichblue (Feb 20, 2008)

Euron Greyjoy said:


> You're probably correct but I also have a 42 mm Moonwatch which is also still ok for me
> 
> It's just that I really want a GS diver, since I've become a GS Fanboy I find it increasingly harder to choose an Omega to wear.


That's exactly the right attitude!☺ I feel the same way.

The 231 is now my fifth Grand Seiko and I hardly wear my other watches at all. And because I really wanted a diver, I went for the 231 against my first impulse regarding size. Which was a very good decision. And just like Matt said, titanium was the game changer.

But you should really put it on your arm first, because 11.4k is a lot of money.


----------



## Euron Greyjoy (11 mo ago)

munichblue said:


> That's exactly the right attitude!☺ I feel the same way.
> 
> The 231 is now my fifth Grand Seiko and I hardly wear my other watches at all. And because I really wanted a diver, I went for the 231 against my first impulse regarding size. Which was a very good decision. And just like Matt said, titanium was the game changer.
> 
> But you should really put it on your arm first, because 11.4k is a lot of money.



Yeah, it would probably involve some flipping. And I'll try it on first.


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

Euron Greyjoy said:


> Thanks. I guess I'll try it on when the time comes and take it from there
> 
> Since it's titanium it wouldn't be that heavy which is a big factor for me.


I nearly bought an SBGA231 almost two years ago as there was a steal of a deal at C24 that time. Wrist shots from matt and the others were a great basis and fair estimate of how it would wear and helped me lot to forego the purchase.

I eventually did get a chance to see it in the flesh. Blew me away. I love everything about it, except for the size. Depressingly, it was too huge for me though it wears great and ultra light (and thats from a Seiko watchnut who wears a Tuna and MM300).

I brought 3 watches to compare it to (SBBN015, SBDX017 and CW Bronze Ombre V1). In my eyes it was way too large compared to the other watches mainly due to the smaller markers and dial space. I suppose I was one of the few wishing for a smaller version. For some reason, this reminds me of the EZM 9. Perhaps the design of the bezel edges and being Ti.

I'm still going to try one of these. It's much more expensive. 5 days text could have been avoided but I suppose would not be a deal breaker. The size might again be the one that does.


----------



## munichblue (Feb 20, 2008)

Roningrad said:


> I nearly bought an SBGA231 almost two years ago as there was a steal of a deal at C24 that time. Wrist shots from matt and the others were a great basis and fair estimate of how it would wear and helped me lot to forego the purchase.
> 
> I eventually did get a chance to see it in the flesh. Blew me away. I love everything about it, except for the size. Depressingly, it was too huge for me though it wears great and ultra light (and thats from a Seiko watchnut who wears a Tuna and MM300).
> 
> ...


Interesting point you raise here about the dial space. After a week with my SBGA231 I also came to the conclusion that if they would make the bezel a little wider the overall appearance would be a little more proportional and appeal to more people. Just a thought....


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

munichblue said:


> Interesting point you raise here about the dial space. After a week with my SBGA231 I also came to the conclusion that if they would make the bezel a little wider the overall appearance would be a little more proportional and appeal to more people. Just a thought....


I agree with your observation. I have a hunch they might have rectified this with the wider bezel design. The bezel edges somehow likewise visually reduces it. Pics do reflect this. You have to really hold and try it on to get a good grasp of how it would be on the wrist.


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

As much as I would like GS to release a smaller diver ( ie a GS execution of something like the 62mas size ) I don’t think this is it. 
This one looks like it will wear slightly smaller than the previous large divers but it’s still going to be big….. there’s just not getting around 51.5mm lug to lug and 44mm diameter…… I’ve spent the last 6 years trying. 
For me I just accepted that it’s a dive watch and it’s designed to be big on wrist ….. and I wear it on straps.
As much as I’d like to convince my self otherwise , listening to the Joe Kirk conversation above the dive watch design philosophy lends its self to thicker larger pieces…… and sadly there is no 40mm/ 12mm skin diver in the GS archives for them to re release as an anniversary edition. ….. just my 5cent opinion of course 


….Save the drama - I’m just here for the photos….


----------



## munichblue (Feb 20, 2008)

matthew P said:


> As much as I would like GS to release a smaller diver ( ie a GS execution of something like the 62mas size ) I don’t think this is it.
> This one looks like it will wear slightly smaller than the previous large divers but it’s still going to be big….. there’s just not getting around 51.5mm lug to lug and 44mm diameter…… I’ve spent the last 6 years trying.
> For me I just accepted that it’s a dive watch and it’s designed to be big on wrist ….. and I wear it on straps.
> As much as I’d like to convince my self otherwise , listening to the Joe Kirk conversation above the dive watch design philosophy lends its self to thicker larger pieces…… and sadly there is no 40mm/ 12mm skin diver in the GS archives for them to re release as an anniversary edition. ….. just my 5cent opinion of course
> ...


Sad but true…😕


----------



## Sassi (Mar 11, 2018)

matthew P said:


> It’s a little crude but this monitor snap / side by side has me noticing some things.
> 
> Wider end link ?
> New larger / squarer bezel font
> ...


I have to say I prefer the old design more. The dial is amazing but I like the old crown and bezel much more. Also the case shape.



matthew P said:


> My wrist size is a flat 7 and I struggle with the 029 to the point where I pretty much only wear it on straps because it feels too much on bracelet
> 
> I agree it’s probably too big for wrist below 7 inch although it will sit comfortably
> 
> ...


I think the watch wears great on your wrist. I also own the SBGA229. It is my favorite watch and I basically wear it every day. Here a quick wrist shot on my wrist.


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

Not a big fan of these new designs from GS and the pricing seems… ambitious.


----------



## munichblue (Feb 20, 2008)

LosAngelesTimer said:


> Not a big fan of these new designs from GS and the pricing seems… ambitious.


Deleted.


----------



## munichblue (Feb 20, 2008)

Sassi said:


> I have to say I prefer the old design more. The dial is amazing but I like the old crown and bezel much more. Also the case shape.
> 
> 
> I think the watch wears great on your wrist. I also own the SBGA229. It is my favorite watch and I basically wear it every day. Here a quick wrist shot on my wrist.
> ...


OMG, what’s your wrist size? Your 44mm watch looks like a 39mm on an average wrist.


----------



## Sassi (Mar 11, 2018)

munichblue said:


> OMG, what’s your wrist size? Your 44mm watch looks like a 39mm on an average wrist.


About 8.5”.


----------



## super_purple (Jul 11, 2021)

Much like the SLGA007, the dial textures here will not be visible under anything less than direct light. IMO this type of dial is best suited for lighter shades as used in the SBGY007. I feel like many photographers hare having to deliberately adjust lighting in order to get those patterns to pop. On the wrist, the SLGA007 wears nothing like the photos (especially for me, as I mostly wear watches out after 5pm). They look completely flat, which is rather disappointing. Unfortunately, I fully expect this to be worse on the SLGA015.


----------



## Euron Greyjoy (11 mo ago)

super_purple said:


> Much like the SLGA007, the dial textures here will not be visible under anything less than direct light. IMO this type of dial is best suited for lighter shades as used in the SBGY007. I feel like many photographers hare having to deliberately adjust lighting in order to get those patterns to pop. On the wrist, the SLGA007 wears nothing like the photos (especially for me, as I mostly wear watches out after 5pm). They look completely flat, which is rather disappointing. Unfortunately, I fully expect this to be worse on the SLGA015.


I also have the SLGA007 and that's what makes it (and many GS dials) so special. In person all these watches are much more beautiful than in photos, photos cannot convey the way the light plays with the dial. 

I don't find it disappointing that the texture only becomes visible under certain conditions, on the contrary, that's the magic of Grand Seiko Dials. When the sun hits the watch it's even more beautiful.

Here's a photo I took, this was indoors near a window in the daytime:










Also, this is not unique to the SLGA007, the Rikka is the same for example, as is the Blue Iwate GMT and many others.

I do however understand you don't get to see the nice texture much if you don't go outside in the daytime.


----------



## munichblue (Feb 20, 2008)

Euron Greyjoy said:


> I also have the SLGA007 and that's what makes it so special. Don't find it disappointing at all and when the sun hits it it's even more beautiful. Also, this is not unique to the SLGA007, the Rikka is the same for example, as is the Blue Iwate GMT and many others.
> 
> However I do understand you don't get to see the nice texture much if you don't go outside in the daytime much.


I also think that this is what really adds to the charm of these dials. Depending on the light, the appearance changes and offers a lot of variety.


----------



## chatman (Feb 11, 2020)

Mark355 said:


> I like the hands and the power reserve. I think it's a useful complication and should not be hidden away. Solid caseback is fine. Watch is thick enough. What I don't like as per usual is the size. It's much too large and could never consider it. Price is also stupid.


To each their own. I have a number of GS pieces, some with the dial side power reserve, some without. I very much prefer the latter as it lets the beautiful GS dial breathe expansively.

Not having a display case back at this price point is not acceptable to me. The only watches I’ve made exceptions for in this regard are my Rolexes (because you have to if you want any Rolex), although to be fair *most* of my Rolexes save for my Sky Dweller cost less at RRP than this GS.


----------



## Sassi (Mar 11, 2018)

chatman said:


> To each their own. I have a number of GS pieces, some with the dial side power reserve, some without. I very much prefer the latter as it lets the beautiful GS dial breathe expansively.
> 
> Not having a display case back at this price point is not acceptable to me. The only watches I’ve made exceptions for in this regard are my Rolexes (because you have to if you want any Rolex), although to be fair *most* of my Rolexes save for my Sky Dweller cost less at RRP than this GS.


It is a tool watch. Where do you need a case back? Much more robust without one. I feel that display case backs are just a childish gimmick on a tool watch. Also, the PR meter is so good on the dial so you can see you have enough wind in your watch before action. I use my PR meter all the time to check all is well. Also when to pick it back up on your wrist if I have been wearing some other watch. I have SBGA229. And yes, I wear my GS as a tool it was intended.


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Sassi said:


> About 8.5”.


Looks fantastically proportioned on your wrist ….. I can see why you prefer this design 


….Save the drama - I’m just here for the photos….


----------



## LARufCTR (Dec 21, 2017)

It pains me to say because GS is pure high horology, but the divers are simply a disaster...ALL of them


----------



## Sassi (Mar 11, 2018)

LARufCTR said:


> It pains me to say because GS is pure high horology, but the divers are simply a disaster...ALL of them


May I ask why do you say so? For me the SBGA229 is the best dive watch I have ever owned. After I bought my GS diver I sold my 114060 Sub away. I never liked the sub, I owned it for about a year. It was very uncomfortable on my wrist because of the sharp edges of the case. Also it was a little too small I think. For me the SBGA229 fixed all of the things I did not like about the Sub. No fragile ceramic bezel, PR on the dial so I know everything is good and wound up etc. I find the bracelet also better and like the polished center parts of it. The clasp, well that I must say I really liked on the sub, but I also really like the SBGA229 clasp. Easy to adjust without taking the watch off the wrist and much easier micro adjustment holes too. Also the lume is much better on the GS and I very much like the GS hands more than the mercedes ones on the Sub. I must say the GS diver hands are the best I have ever seen. Oh, and the SD movement. Much more robust and accurate than the 3130 in my old sub.


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

LARufCTR said:


> It pains me to say because GS is pure high horology, but the divers are simply a disaster...ALL of them


Pretty Strong. I do agree on the first part of your statement. But not quite on the divers statement. The SBGA 229 and 231, it’s earlier variants and this new SLGA015 packs hard hitting punches specs-wise but the 015’ punches a bit stronger due to its upgrades and ... drumrowwlll please, the price! Definitely, not for everyone.


----------



## chatman (Feb 11, 2020)

Sassi said:


> It is a tool watch. Where do you need a case back? Much more robust without one. I feel that display case backs are just a childish gimmick on a tool watch. Also, the PR meter is so good on the dial so you can see you have enough wind in your watch before action. I use my PR meter all the time to check all is well. Also when to pick it back up on your wrist if I have been wearing some other watch. I have SBGA229. And yes, I wear my GS as a tool it was intended.


Where do you *need* a $12,000 tool watch? No one _*needs*_ any of this stuff. But if we're going to spend this kind of money, we get to choose what we like. If it's missing, my $12K goes elsewhere

A display case back is a window into the worksmanship and mechanical within. To me, that's what maximizes the enjoyment of mechanical watchmaking - hiding it behind a metal plate robs me of that dimension of enjoyment and I won't tolerate it at this price point. You may think it's a gimmick, but for me it's essential to my enjoyment in much the same way as Ferrari owners like being able to see the engine of their car through the hatch.

And before you wax poetic about the need to establish the "tool" credentials of a watch by adding a "robust" piece of opaque metal on the back, I'd point you to the JLC Polaris Mariner, Blancpain Fifty Fathoms line, Glashütte Original Sea-Q line, Omega Seamaster line or Omega ProProf line, all of which have thick and durable display case-backs while boasting much better depth ratings than the 200m of this massive GS "tool." Heck, the PloProf gets all the way down to 1200m, while every other example I mentioned earlier gets to 300m. Interestingly, most of those watches accomplish this while being in roughIy in the same price range as 200m GS while in some instances being much more compact (e.g., GO Sea-Q, Omega Seamaster 300, Blancpain fifty fathoms, and yes, even the JLC Polaris Mariner (the Memovox version is a little thicker but it manages to cram a proper alarm complication into the <2mm of added thickness).


----------



## chatman (Feb 11, 2020)

Roningrad said:


> Pretty Strong. I do agree on the first part of your statement. But not quite on the divers statement. The SBGA 229 and 231, it’s earlier variants and this new SLGA015 packs hard hitting punches specs-wise but the 015’ punches a bit stronger due to its upgrades and ... drumrowwlll please, the price! Definitely, not for everyone.


How is a 200m dive watch a "hard hitting" spec? A Tudor Black Bay 58 costing a third as much gets to 300m. A Tudor Pelagos gets to 500m (with Titanium) for about a little over a third as much. Any Omega Seamaster goes to 300m and some go deeper - a Planet Ocean or PloProf go a *lot* deeper.

Why would anyone buy an SLGA015 when the same money gets you a Blancpain fifty fathoms? I'm asking from the perspective of a pretty serious GS collector who owns four GS'es and has very much drunk the fanboy Kool-Aid.


----------



## chatman (Feb 11, 2020)

LARufCTR said:


> It pains me to say because GS is pure high horology, but the divers are simply a disaster...ALL of them


Agreed. They are almost as bad as the Heritage line is good.


----------



## CFK-OB (Oct 15, 2007)

chatman said:


> Why would anyone buy an SLGA015 when the same money gets you a Blancpain fifty fathoms?


Because they like it more? Very little of this hobby makes sense. People buy what they want and what they like - and we all like different things. When I bought my SBGH255, I could have easily added a couple of thousand dollars and bought a fifty fathoms instead. The difference is I like and respect the fifty fathoms, whereas I absolutely love the GS. I've had that watch for four years and it's still my favourite. To each their own.


----------



## chatman (Feb 11, 2020)

CFK-OB said:


> Because they like it more? Very little of this hobby makes sense. People buy what they want and what they like - and we all like different things. When I bought my SBGH255, I could have easily added a couple of thousand dollars and bought a fifty fathoms instead. The difference is I like and respect the fifty fathoms, whereas I absolutely love the GS. I've had that watch for four years and it's still my favourite. To each their own.
> View attachment 16563692


Fair enough - liking something is the most important. But I don't see anything about the GS diver that makes it objectively compelling. I was responding the idea that the SLGA015 is a "hard hitting spec" - I'm just not objectively seeing that given its thick dimensions and relatively modest (for a diver) water resistance. For this money or a lot less, smaller and more capable divers can be had.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

chatman said:


> How is a 200m dive watch a "hard hitting" spec? A Tudor Black Bay 58 costing a third as much gets to 300m. A Tudor Pelagos gets to 500m (with Titanium) for about a little over a third as much. Any Omega Seamaster goes to 300m and some go deeper - a Planet Ocean or PloProf go a *lot* deeper.
> 
> Why would anyone buy an SLGA015 when the same money gets you a Blancpain fifty fathoms? I'm asking from the perspective of a pretty serious GS collector who owns four GS'es and has very much drunk the fanboy Kool-Aid.



I think the buyer of this watch is a GS fan who has been waiting a long time for something different than all the previous SBGA031/231 models. Smaller (slightly), redesigned case, updated dials, new movement, new bracelet, updated bezel, new crown, updated date wheel font, and thankfully kept the great handset. All previous iterations were very much refreshes with the most minor changes. This is an evolutionary redesign. Its a big deal for a GS diver fan. Plus its more Seiko DNA here and looks less like a sub homage.

If you are just looking for the most appealing diver you can get for under 12k then sure there are other options based on personal taste. If you are looking for the most appealing GS diver, this watch makes a super strong argument as the winner of that category.

GS has never been about spec comparisons. Seiko has proven with the Tunas they can build the some of the most technically competant and robust dive watches. These GS divers have never tried to compete on specs. And its doubtful someone is cross-shopping a Ploprof with this GS. But you never know. Good luck!


----------



## munichblue (Feb 20, 2008)

valuewatchguy said:


> I think the buyer of this watch is a GS fan who has been waiting a long time for something different than all the previous SBGA031/231 models. Smaller (slightly), redesigned case, updated dials, new movement, new bracelet, updated bezel, new crown, updated date wheel font, and thankfully kept the great handset. All previous iterations were very much refreshes with the most minor changes. This is an evolutionary redesign. Its a big deal for a GS diver fan. Plus its more Seiko DNA here and looks less like a sub homage.
> 
> If you are just looking for the most appealing diver you can get for under 12k then sure there are other options based on personal taste. If you are looking for the most appealing GS diver, this watch makes a super strong argument as the winner of that category.
> 
> GS has never been about spec comparisons. Seiko has proven with the Tunas they can build the some of the most technically competant and robust dive watches. These GS divers have never tried to compete on specs. And its doubtful someone is cross-shopping a Ploprof with this GS. But you never know. Good luck!


Thank you very much! 🙏


----------



## mitch57 (Jan 8, 2014)

chatman said:


> Where do you *need* a $12,000 tool watch? No one _*needs*_ any of this stuff. But if we're going to spend this kind of money, we get to choose what we like. If it's missing, my $12K goes elsewhere
> 
> A display case back is a window into the worksmanship and mechanical within. To me, that's what maximizes the enjoyment of mechanical watchmaking - hiding it behind a metal plate robs me of that dimension of enjoyment and I won't tolerate it at this price point. You may think it's a gimmick, but for me it's essential to my enjoyment in much the same way as Ferrari owners like being able to see the engine of their car through the hatch.
> 
> And before you wax poetic about the need to establish the "tool" credentials of a watch by adding a "robust" piece of opaque metal on the back, I'd point you to the JLC Polaris Mariner, Blancpain Fifty Fathoms line, Glashütte Original Sea-Q line, Omega Seamaster line or Omega ProProf line, all of which have thick and durable display case-backs while boasting much better depth ratings than the 200m of this massive GS "tool." Heck, the PloProf gets all the way down to 1200m, while every other example I mentioned earlier gets to 300m. Interestingly, most of those watches accomplish this while being in roughIy in the same price range as 200m GS while in some instances being much more compact (e.g., GO Sea-Q, Omega Seamaster 300, Blancpain fifty fathoms, and yes, even the JLC Polaris Mariner (the Memovox version is a little thicker but it manages to cram a proper alarm complication into the <2mm of added thickness).


You took the words right out of my mouth. As much as I love Grand Seiko, and I own four of them, they don't come close to the level of craftsmanship and mechanical chops of the like's of many other watches at this price point. 

GO is a perfect example. Below are some photos of mine and it's much less expensive than the new GS Divers as this GO can be had for a significant discount. On top of all this GO manufactures every single component of every watch and bracelet in house. All of this for prices that compete with Rolex, Omega, GS, etc. and in many cases for far less.

Then there's the packaging that comes with this GO diver. Watch this video of the box it comes in. GO is now shipping this watch in a super luxurious full grain leather travel pouch instead of the box. 



.

My point with all this is that GS is increasing their prices significantly without really adding anything extra to justify their price increases. All the while, the very brands they're trying to compete with have better packaging, materials, components, and are using solid gold for hands and indices. Yet, GS still uses rhodium or gold plated steel for hands and indices.

Come on GS! How about stepping up to the plate and offering us the same level of quality, materials, workmanship, packaging, service and support that your competition offers to justify the increase in your prices.


----------



## munichblue (Feb 20, 2008)

mitch57 said:


> You took the words right out of my mouth. As much as I love Grand Seiko, and I own four of them, they don't come close to the level of craftsmanship and mechanical chops of the like's of many other watches at this price point.
> 
> GO is a perfect example. Below are some photos of mine and it's much less expensive than the new GS Divers as this GO can be had for a significant discount. On top of all this GO manufactures every single component of every watch and bracelet in house. All of this for prices that compete with Rolex, Omega, GS, etc. and in many cases for far less.
> 
> ...



Can you please give me examples, where „they don't come close to the level of craftsmanship and mechanical chops of the like's of many other watches at this price point“? 

As much as I admire your beautiful GO (and I have to as a German), I don't see a single point where this watch should be superior to Grand Seiko, especially not compared to the Evolution 9 collection models. Okay, the packaging is more appealing, but I couldn’t care less about that. 

By the way, Seiko is some of the very rare manufacturers who really do everything in-house.


----------



## mitch57 (Jan 8, 2014)

munichblue said:


> Can you please give me examples, where „they don't come close to the level of craftsmanship and mechanical chops of the like's of many other watches at this price point“?
> 
> As much as I admire your beautiful GO (and I have to as a German), I don't see a single point where this watch should be superior to Grand Seiko, especially not compared to the Evolution 9 collection models. Okay, the packaging is more appealing, but I couldn’t care less about that.
> 
> By the way, Seiko is some of the very rare manufacturers who really do everything in-house.


I mentioned several in my post. 

All gold indices and hands for one. Rolex and Omega do this as well. Show me a Grand Seiko that has this at anywhere near this price point. GO also uses a 21K solid gold automatic winding counter weight. Show me a GS that does this. 

Bracelets and clasps on GO, Rolex, Omega and others, at or below these price points, are far superior than anything GS currently has.

Additionally, you can take a look at what each GO SeaQ Panorama date goes through prior to release. Can you show me the same or similar, including the testing and documentation paperwork, that are included with each GO on any GS watch? 



.

I've seen nothing that GS manufactures, with the exception of GS dials, that is comparable to GO, Rolex, and Omega to name a few. I speak from my personal experience since I own at least two of each of the brands I mentioned. 

However, all that being said I do love my GS watches but have stepped away due to their aggressive pricing increases that provide little to no improvements/advancements in style or innovation. Other brands may not offer drastically different movements but they still use, in my opinion, better parts including precious metals, as well as new designs in bracelet clasps and features. 

GS's very aggressive pricing increases and the scarcity of so many models has left me wanting for a much better "bang for the buck" luxury watch brand. That, and some of the horror stories I've seen and viewed about GS service and support have pushed me to other luxury watch brands as well.

All of this is just my opinion and no one is obligated to agree with me. To each their own. However, I've provided many examples, pictures and videos that I believe backup my opinions. 

I am no fan boy of any watch brand. I own over 20 watches from various watch brands and other than the exception of one brand I love them all. GS included.

I suppose I could ask you the same question. Can you please give me examples where GS meets or exceeds any of the examples I've provided at the same real world pricing? I can get 20% off on any GO model in current production from various Authorized Dealers unless it's a limited edition. Can GS say the same on all of their models?


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

chatman said:


> How is a 200m dive watch a "hard hitting" spec? A Tudor Black Bay 58 costing a third as much gets to 300m. A Tudor Pelagos gets to 500m (with Titanium) for about a little over a third as much. Any Omega Seamaster goes to 300m and some go deeper - a Planet Ocean or PloProf go a *lot* deeper.
> 
> Why would anyone buy an SLGA015 when the same money gets you a Blancpain fifty fathoms? I'm asking from the perspective of a pretty serious GS collector who owns four GS'es and has very much drunk the fanboy Kool-Aid.


All outstanding timepieces no doubt about it. I own or have owned half of the above mentioned watches. They have varying degrees of strengths and weaknesses. To each his own. GS divers are definitely, not for everyone. That was easily apparent from my statement.


----------



## chatman (Feb 11, 2020)

mitch57 said:


> You took the words right out of my mouth. As much as I love Grand Seiko, and I own four of them, they don't come close to the level of craftsmanship and mechanical chops of the like's of many other watches at this price point.
> 
> GO is a perfect example. Below are some photos of mine and it's much less expensive than the new GS Divers as this GO can be had for a significant discount. On top of all this GO manufactures every single component of every watch and bracelet in house. All of this for prices that compete with Rolex, Omega, GS, etc. and in many cases for far less.
> 
> ...


You wouldn't even know what kind of rotor the GS divers use because they're using a "more robust" solid case back to get to a paltry 200m depth rating.


----------



## TraserH3 (Jul 15, 2007)

mitch57 said:


> I mentioned several in my post.
> 
> All gold indices and hands for one. Rolex and Omega do this as well. Show me a Grand Seiko that has this at anywhere near this price point. GO also uses a 21K solid gold automatic winding counter weight. Show me a GS that does this.
> 
> ...


I agree with a lot of what you said however pointing out GS does include the GS Standards certificate with each watch. It’s tied to the movement serial and case serial and describes all the test the movement has passed.


----------



## mitch57 (Jan 8, 2014)

TraserH3 said:


> I agree with a lot of what you said however pointing out GS does include the GS Standards certificate with each watch. It’s tied to the movement serial and case serial and describes all the test the movement has passed.


None of my 4 GSs came with a "GS Standards certificate" in any of my watch boxes. I also have all my watches registered on the GS9 Club website. The certificate you mention is not listed there either. All 4 of my GSs were purchased either directly from GS or from a GS authorized dealer. 

Perhaps GS used to do this but apparently they don't anymore.


----------



## TraserH3 (Jul 15, 2007)

mitch57 said:


> None of my 4 GSs came with a "GS Standards certificate" in any of my watch boxes. I also have all my watches registered on the GS9 Club website. The certificate you mention is not listed there either. All 4 of my GSs were purchased either directly from GS or from a GS authorized dealer.
> 
> Perhaps GS used to do this but apparently they don't anymore.


you definitely should have it with every new GS. It’s the certificate in the binder:


----------



## mitch57 (Jan 8, 2014)

TraserH3 said:


> you definitely should have it with every new GS. It’s the certificate in the binder:
> 
> View attachment 16566512
> 
> ...


I do have one of these for my SBGJ237. However, it looks like they only supply one of these certificates for Mechanical Movements and NOT Spring Drive Movements. I guess Spring Drive movements aren't worthy enough. Additionally, unlike GO, GS does not allow you to download that test report certificate from their website. So, if you misplace the GS certificate you're screwed!

GS is relying on their tried and true dials, polishing, and case designs but offer little else to justify their increasingly higher prices for each new release.


----------



## munichblue (Feb 20, 2008)

😴


----------



## Cward85 (Jun 11, 2013)

I currently own the SLGA001 and when the 015 came out I put it up for sale because I just love the case, dial and smaller size of this diver using the same 9RA5 movement... Just wish the price was little more reasonable... People have tried to convince me to keep the 001 but other than the 015 not being limited - and I know that's controversial - the 015 is really a hit with me. Still haven't sold the 001....


----------



## BogdanS (May 21, 2020)

Cward85 said:


> I currently own the SLGA001 and when the 015 came out I put it up for sale because I just love the case, dial and smaller size of this diver using the same 9RA5 movement... Just wish the price was little more reasonable... People have tried to convince me to keep the 001 but other than the 015 not being limited - and I know that's controversial - the 015 is really a hit with me. Still haven't sold the 001....


Same here, been thinking selling my SLGA001 and get a 015 for all and exactly the same reasons you mentioned. 

As about the LE factor of 001… I may in my bubble but I happen to know directly&indirectly 3 more guys that own the SLGA001. So almoust 1% of the entire LE.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TraserH3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Cward85 said:


> I currently own the SLGA001 and when the 015 came out I put it up for sale because I just love the case, dial and smaller size of this diver using the same 9RA5 movement... Just wish the price was little more reasonable... People have tried to convince me to keep the 001 but other than the 015 not being limited - and I know that's controversial - the 015 is really a hit with me. Still haven't sold the 001....


i would not* sell the 001 unless you want a smaller watch. It’s a downgrade in every sense *


----------



## BogdanS (May 21, 2020)

TraserH3 said:


> i would not* sell the 001 unless you want a smaller watch. It’s a downgrade in every sense *


Interesting. Why is that a downgrade?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BHWookie11 (Jun 2, 2020)

It’s beautiful and a step in the right direction, but as others have said it’s still too big and the price quite high.


----------



## munichblue (Feb 20, 2008)

BogdanS said:


> Interesting. Why is that a downgrade?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Water resistance might be an argument.


----------



## Cward85 (Jun 11, 2013)

TraserH3 said:


> i would not* sell the 001 unless you want a smaller watch. It’s a downgrade in every sense *


Downgrade in terms of construction - not needing a helium escape valve which 99.99% of divers, including me do not need and the higher water resistance - these are all true. But the new case thinner profile, dial and all brushed bracelet attract me. We want what we want. 😂


----------



## aehaas (12 mo ago)

I'm keeping my 001.

Ali


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Nice little wrist roll from the gram









Time+Tide on Instagram: "A moment back to #watchesandwonders2022 experiencing the new @grandseikoofficial Evolution 9 SLGA015 Spring Drive Dive watch. The wavy-textured black dial is inspired by the violent tides caused by the Black Stream – which also inspires the deep black colour. This high-intensity titanium piece is sized at 43.8mm in diameter and 13.8mm thick, water resistant up to 200m, and is the only model of the new collection to utilise a latest-gen calibre. The 9RA5 offers 120 hours (five days) of power reserve, two days more than your standard Spring Drive caliber 🤯"


Time+Tide shared a post on Instagram: "A moment back to #watchesandwonders2022 experiencing the new @grandseikoofficial Evolution 9 SLGA015 Spring Drive Dive watch. The wavy-textured black dial is inspired by the violent tides caused by the Black Stream – which also inspires the deep black...




www.instagram.com






….Save the drama - I’m just here for the photos….


----------



## ecrabtreenelson (Jun 27, 2021)

I’m genuinely thinking about the 15 as my first Grand Seiko. Love the Spring Drive and the smaller case size. Price is high, but all prices have risen recently. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## busch12 (Jun 29, 2013)

Absolutely stunning design IMO

However, at $8k it's a compelling buy. At $12k I don't know what they're thinking when their own SBGA231 is almost the same watch for $5k less. And that clasp design is so tired. Please step up your clasp game GS if you wanna play with the likes of Rolex and GO.


----------



## LARufCTR (Dec 21, 2017)

Sassi said:


> May I ask why do you say so? For me the SBGA229 is the best dive watch I have ever owned. After I bought my GS diver I sold my 114060 Sub away. I never liked the sub, I owned it for about a year. It was very uncomfortable on my wrist because of the sharp edges of the case. Also it was a little too small I think. For me the SBGA229 fixed all of the things I did not like about the Sub. No fragile ceramic bezel, PR on the dial so I know everything is good and wound up etc. I find the bracelet also better and like the polished center parts of it. The clasp, well that I must say I really liked on the sub, but I also really like the SBGA229 clasp. Easy to adjust without taking the watch off the wrist and much easier micro adjustment holes too. Also the lume is much better on the GS and I very much like the GS hands more than the mercedes ones on the Sub. I must say the GS diver hands are the best I have ever seen. Oh, and the SD movement. Much more robust and accurate than the 3130 in my old sub.


Its design and size. Functionality is great, but I just wouldn't own one....and I've been waiting for them to make something I would purchase because I am a huge fan of GS...I think the gent w/the GO made some very salient points.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

busch12 said:


> Absolutely stunning design IMO
> 
> However, at $8k it's a compelling buy. At $12k I don't know what they're thinking when their own SBGA231 is almost the same watch for $5k less. And that clasp design is so tired. Please step up your clasp game GS if you wanna play with the likes of Rolex and GO.


The clasp is frankly unacceptable at this price point.


----------



## Euron Greyjoy (11 mo ago)

Today there was a hands-on of the 5 new Grand Seiko Evolution 9 Sports Collection watches at Gaysorn Mall, Bangkok.

I had a quick look and took some photos, mainly focussing on the SLGA015.

The artifical lighting wasn't great and I only had a few minutes but still managed to get a few snaps and thought maybe someone would be interested to see them.

My wrist size is 16.5cm / 6.5 inches.

The watch was light and didn't wear as large as I feared. The bezel action felt very good, it is easy enough to turn but has a lot of resistance at the same time, I doubt anyone would accidentally turn this bezel.

I am still not sure if I will go for it - small wrists . ... but I did like it a lot.

Here are the photos:


----------



## JumpJ37 (Nov 11, 2017)

I was able to see the new diver at the GS9Club event in NYC last week. It was awesome in person. It wears very similarly to the SBGA231, but is a bit smaller and the bracelet is in the new Evo9 style with the same clasp. The dial was stunning! It was not over over the top, but definitely provided the feeling of stormy dark seas. They discussed the ceramic bezel and said they were able to develop of ceramic structure on the underside that decreases the chances that it shatters upon impact.



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

whats your wrist size jump?,,,,,, guessing around 7 inch?

I can almost feel the money leaking out go my wallet with every photo that i see.

I'm very much looking for a side by side with the current/ or older model spring diver.


----------



## Euron Greyjoy (11 mo ago)

matthew P said:


> whats your wrist size jump?,,,,,, guessing around 7 inch?
> 
> I can almost feel the money leaking out go my wallet with every photo that i see.
> 
> I'm very much looking for a side by side with the current/ or older model spring diver.


I did take a quick phone pic of both of them together (both not sized) :


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Euron Greyjoy said:


> Thx. Actually I had found that one too. Guess we have to be patient at this point.
> 
> EDIT: a new Teddy Video is out:


Whatever happened to Joe Kirk, I know he works for Grand Seiko but he used to frequent quite a few forums including this one?


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Euron Greyjoy said:


> I did take a quick phone pic of both of them together:
> 
> View attachment 16618070


legend..... thx for the pix. the first one makes the dial look subtle in normal light


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

mitch57 said:


> None of my 4 GSs came with a "GS Standards certificate" in any of my watch boxes. I also have all my watches registered on the GS9 Club website. The certificate you mention is not listed there either. All 4 of my GSs were purchased either directly from GS or from a GS authorized dealer.
> 
> Perhaps GS used to do this but apparently they don't anymore.


I bought mine from the Grand Seiko Boutique last week and mine came with the Certificate.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

mitch57 said:


> I do have one of these for my SBGJ237. However, it looks like they only supply one of these certificates for Mechanical Movements and NOT Spring Drive Movements. I guess Spring Drive movements aren't worthy enough. Additionally, unlike GO, GS does not allow you to download that test report certificate from their website. So, if you misplace the GS certificate you're screwed!
> 
> GS is relying on their tried and true dials, polishing, and case designs but offer little else to justify their increasingly higher prices for each new release.


Sorry, I had not read ahead, my SBGM221 is of course automatic.


----------



## Euron Greyjoy (11 mo ago)

matthew P said:


> legend..... thx for the pix. the first one makes the dial look subtle in normal light


Definitely subtle enough, in most of the photos I specifically tried to take photos where you can see the texture. In normal usage it seemed to be similar to the SLGA007, you only really notice it sometimes and more so outdoors in the sun.


----------



## Molle (Mar 30, 2006)

For me the SLGA015 is a home run











































































Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Molle said:


> For me the SLGA015 is a home run
> 
> 
> 
> ...



loads of fantastic photos.

does the dial present as more of a Grey or black?
is it the reflective texture that is making it seem less black than your 031?
if theres less light on the dial and its not showing the texture does it look darker?

I'm guessing they have a similar feel on wrist..... does the new one look wear any smaller?


----------



## Molle (Mar 30, 2006)

matthew P said:


> loads of fantastic photos.
> 
> does the dial present as more of a Grey or black?
> is it the reflective texture that is making it seem less black than your 031?
> ...


I would say it is more grey, probably due to the texture. Darker with less light. The 015 sits better on the wrist and has a more toolish appearance than the 031. It feels smaller. All in all a nicer total package. What I miss is more taper of the bracelet both in width and thickness.


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

@Molle Thanks so much for the Awesome photos I got misty looking at the "stormy Sea"


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Molle said:


> I would say it is more grey, probably due to the texture. Darker with less light. The 015 sits better on the wrist and has a more toolish appearance than the 031. It feels smaller. All in all a nicer total package. What I miss is more taper of the bracelet both in width and thickness.


Good to know….. will be amazing in black rubber I imagine .

I’m going to have to see it in person but loving reports so far. 
Great to hear your thoughts and see your pictures. 


….Save the drama - I’m just here for the photos….


----------



## Molle (Mar 30, 2006)

matthew P said:


> Good to know….. will be amazing in black rubber I imagine .
> 
> I’m going to have to see it in person but loving reports so far.
> Great to hear your thoughts and see your pictures.
> ...


Might not be that easy to find a 23mm rubber. Maybe a 24mm will be good.


Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Molle said:


> Might not be that easy to find a 23mm rubber. Maybe a 24mm will be good.


I was thinking this one











….Save the drama - I’m just here for the photos….


----------



## Euron Greyjoy (11 mo ago)

matthew P said:


> loads of fantastic photos.
> 
> does the dial present as more of a Grey or black?
> is it the reflective texture that is making it seem less black than your 031?
> ...


I've uploaded a short clip of the watch in artificial light. If there's no direct light it was definitely pretty much black but it's pretty easy to get the texture to show if that makes any sense.

I wouldn't necessarily call it grey, maybe black with white reflections.

Comparing it to my SLGA007 which I have on my wrist right now, it seems easier to make the texture of the SLGA015 visible. 









Grand Seiko SLGA015 at the GS Boutique Bangkok. 6.5" wrist. The watch was light and felt great.







youtube.com


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Euron Greyjoy said:


> I've uploaded a short clip of the watch in artificial light. If there's no direct light it was definitely pretty much black but it's pretty easy to get the texture to show if that makes any sense.
> 
> I wouldn't necessarily call it grey, maybe black with white reflections.
> 
> ...


great video. Thanks for posting that. I will say that the dial texture for the first time on a GS is completely obvious where it comes from! The waves almost look dynamic. Yeah, I'm a fan!


----------



## Euron Greyjoy (11 mo ago)

valuewatchguy said:


> great video. Thanks for posting that. I will say that the dial texture for the first time on a GS is completely obvious where it comes from! The waves almost look dynamic. Yeah, I'm a fan!


You're welcome. I agree about the texture - but that also goes for the SLGA007. 

When a non watch buddy of mine saw mine he said "wow, that is like looking out of an actual window at water, amazing".

I uploaded a short clip:









Grand Seiko SLGA007, Lake Suwa aka Minamo.


Still my favorite model.




www.youtube.com






And a photo:


----------



## JumpJ37 (Nov 11, 2017)

matthew P said:


> whats your wrist size jump?,,,,,, guessing around 7 inch?
> 
> I can almost feel the money leaking out go my wallet with every photo that i see.
> 
> I'm very much looking for a side by side with the current/ or older model spring diver.


It’s 7.25”. I previously owned the SBGA231 and this was a bit smaller but felt very similar on wrist. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tseg (Mar 29, 2014)

What have I gotten myself into? I got out of the "watch accumulating game" about 5-6 years ago, culminating in the sale of my GS SBGJ011. Now I have the SBGX335 en route to me from Japan. in 2015 a 43.6mm bezel on a diver was pretty slim, now it is oversized?!? My wrist is 7" and I'm thinking this 9F Diver won't look too stout, but maybe in today's fashion sense it will look like an Invicta? In 2014 I spent a ridiculous $8900 for a new Rolex BLNR (which I plan to send in for service soon). Wow, have I turned into an old man in just a few short years. The world has gone crazy. An expensive hobby then is insane now. All I can say is I hope my next watch transaction will be sending my SBGX335 in for service in about 50 years.


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

JumpJ37 said:


> It’s 7.25”. I previously owned the SBGA231 and this was a bit smaller but felt very similar on wrist.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So I’m guessing the redesign contributes to the “feeling smaller “ impression that I’ve heard a few times…. The specs are not that much smaller. 


….Save the drama - I’m just here for the photos….


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

JumpJ37 said:


> It’s 7.25”. I previously owned the SBGA231 and this was a bit smaller but felt very similar on wrist.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So to clarify?……. It looks smaller to you on wrist but it has the same feel on wrist?

I haven’t seen actual dial measurements yet but all the screen measuring I’ve done shows them to have the same Chrystal size….. I’m guessing the slim down is case shape and bezel driven.

My 029 is feeling rather large and heavy on wrist these days now that it’s splitting time with and Explorer 36mm.











The upgrade fee is going to be hard to justify for half a mm in width but the ti case may go a long way to motivating my interest 


….Save the drama - I’m just here for the photos….


----------



## quattro98 (Apr 4, 2010)

Just got this. The dial is fantastic and I'm a big fan of titanium. The bezel action is nice. I remember rumors of a thermocompensated Spring Drive movement a decade ago. I'm glad that Seiko is continuing to develop new movements.

\\


----------



## irj512 (Mar 11, 2019)

quattro98 said:


> Just got this. The dial is fantastic and I'm a big fan of titanium. The bezel action is nice. I remember rumors of a thermocompensated Spring Drive movement a decade ago. I'm glad that Seiko is continuing to develop new movements.
> 
> \\
> View attachment 16813788



Looks great. What's your wrist size?


----------



## quattro98 (Apr 4, 2010)

irj512 said:


> Looks great. What's your wrist size?


6.75”


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Happy to see them arriving in stores. 
Need to visit my AD next week 


….Save the drama - I’m just here for the photos….


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

quattro98 said:


> Just got this. The dial is fantastic and I'm a big fan of titanium. The bezel action is nice. I remember rumors of a thermocompensated Spring Drive movement a decade ago. I'm glad that Seiko is continuing to develop new movements.
> 
> \\
> View attachment 16813788


I’d love to see this on an aftermarket strap / nato ……
If you ever try that please post a photo. 


….Save the drama - I’m just here for the photos….


----------



## JumpJ37 (Nov 11, 2017)

Just picked mine up today! GS really outdid themselves with this one. So many small details and improvements. The dial texture is very subtle in person and looks black most of the time. But when the light hits it, the ocean appears. The underside of the links has nice carve outs to let your wrist breath. I love the Zaratsu polishing between the teeth of the new bezel grip. And the top portion of the bezel teeth has a wonderful brushed finish (similar to the brushed ring around the top of the White Birch bezel) that really catches the light. Lastly, the bracelet tapers quite a bit (from 23mm to 18-19mm) which adds a lot of comfort for me.


----------



## Little Treasury Jewelers (Feb 11, 2015)

JumpJ37 said:


> Just picked mine up today! GS really outdid themselves with this one. So many small details and improvements. The dial texture is very subtle in person and looks black most of the time. But when the light hits it, the ocean appears. The underside of the links has nice carve outs to let your wrist breath. I love the Zaratsu polishing between the teeth of the new bezel grip. And the top portion of the bezel teeth has a wonderful brushed finish (similar to the brushed ring around the top of the White Birch bezel) that really catches the light. Lastly, the bracelet tapers quite a bit (from 23mm to 18-19mm) which adds a lot of comfort for me.


Great to hear such positive feedback from a customer! We are very happy you are enjoying your watch. We agree that GS definitely made some improvements with this model. Too bad, as with so many GS, you have to see it in-person to really appreciate the details but your photos do a very good job.


----------



## AWAC (Jul 23, 2021)

JumpJ37 said:


> Just picked mine up today! GS really outdid themselves with this one. So many small details and improvements. The dial texture is very subtle in person and looks black most of the time. But when the light hits it, the ocean appears. The underside of the links has nice carve outs to let your wrist breath. I love the Zaratsu polishing between the teeth of the new bezel grip. And the top portion of the bezel teeth has a wonderful brushed finish (similar to the brushed ring around the top of the White Birch bezel) that really catches the light. Lastly, the bracelet tapers quite a bit (from 23mm to 18-19mm) which adds a lot of comfort for me.


Congrats. Gorgeous piece.


----------

